# pictures anybody?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey there guys.wondering if you guys can put up some of your tanks pictures up?like to take a look @ ur fishs.get future ideas! ???


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

This is my 200g with dual overflows and a UV light with my 4 ternetzi, 2 yellow belly pacus, and 9 reds.Here you go


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HEY THERE SHOW .CAN'T SEEM TO LOG ON IT TELL ME
The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Should be fixed


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/user/piranhaking
there you go.
wes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's some of my fish I'll post more of my other tanks soon.
Pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

holy sh*t .pk. those are some nice p you have there.how long have you had them bad boys for? ???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i bought the big pygos around 6 months ago.
wes


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

My Photos

Mindy


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"3 inches long. 7 months old" Now that is a pretty juvenile natt!

Piranha king, those are beautifully colored natt's you have there too.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/1/808558966

heres some of my fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MYKA - Do you still have your Amazon? I have a Red-Lored Amazon parrot as well and it is more than a handful. It looks like you hand reared it? Must be a sweet bird. Mine hates females and will bite any female that comes within its range!

-Xenon


----------

